# Sad



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I walk into Walmart and go to pick up parasite meds for my fish,and I go and look at the bettas,yeah barely have water but anyway I see a dead corpse upside down.I was like poor guy and I bend over to look at it and what I see astonished me....ANOTHER BETTA WAS IN THE CUP!It had fin and body damage and looked other neigbouring bettas in cups and it seemed he couldnt even flare anymore ......


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's disgusting! You should complain to the manager and tell them that you are writing a letter to the company! (Our wal mart stopped selling fish and other small animals altogether, and I'm very happy about it!)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take a pic and send it to corp next time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree.If you complain enough,they will shut the live fish section down.I myself am fixing to b***h about the new one.Its been opened less than a month and the bettas look like crap


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

eh, 15 year old vs. Corporate=Shut fish section down. I dont see that as good plan  I should of complained though I was with my mom and sis my mom prolly would of got mad lol


----------



## RobertTheFish (May 30, 2011)

Lil Gashog said:


> eh, 15 year old vs. Corporate=Shut fish section down. I dont see that as good plan  I should of complained though I was with my mom and sis my mom prolly would of got mad lol


You should politely call their customer service department. You will be on hold for about 5 minutes and then you'll talk to a rep who will listen to everything you have to say.

I got the number from another forum. I called because my local WalMart was horribly dirty (piles of bones in the tanks).

They fixed the issues in under a week.

Now I keep the number on speed dial in my cellphone, just in case.
(800) 925-6278

PS
They will NOT ask your age (didn't ask mine, and it would not be polite anyway). Just be polite and give them some concrete examples of issues that need to be resolved and they will pass the info to the appropriate party. WalMart does not want to be known for animal cruelty.


----------

